# Abu Garcia expert needed.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Can't remember the guys screen name but I have a 6000 I would like to have the gears faster on. I put a nice speed handle on it but if it was faster it would be awesome. Let me know if you can do this. Its a Sweden made one., red. Il post pics from my computer later if you need them.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I can do it. May even have the high-speed gears on hand. Call [email protected]


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Here are a couple pics Joe. I'll wait for your call. Thanks for the help.*


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. That's a fairly contemporary 6000 and should be easy to fit with the 6.3:1 gears. I have a set on hand. Also think I have a set of Smooth Drag Carbontex drag washers on hand for a 6000 if you want to upgrade your drag. Way cool handle, and the reel looks to be in very good condition. Stop by anytime, and bring the Mitchell, too.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*You gonna be around this afternoon? *


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget to send me a link on that handle!


----------

